# Line 6 m9 vs m13



## Starquasi (Feb 11, 2009)

I did a search but couldn't come up with any recent threads so I hope I'm not repeating a question:

I'm looking a picking up either the Line 6 m9 or m13 to use with my Hot Rod Deluxe. I'm in about 4 bands (depending on the week!) playing anything from Country to Pop to Metal. I would be looking at using the unit for delay/verb/modulation with my drive pedals out front (Fulldrive/DirectDrive/etc...).

I'm looking at the multi effect until to limit the amount of tap dancing I have to do.

Any thoughts on:

1. Construction/build quality
2. Sound quality (compared to a PODxt which I have)
3. Programing/Saving setups for multiple bands.
4. Looping function (I might be getting into this for creating a backing loops for soloing on Solo acoustic gigs)

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The entire modeller series M5/9/13 packs all of the preceding modeller floor pedals into one unit. That is, everything in the Delay Modeller, Filter Modeller, Modulation Modeller, and Distortion Modeller is in the M-boxes, in addition to some extra things like stuff from the Verbzilla, a Whammy emulation and other things. Whether the Looping function included meets your needs is a whole other thing, but if you like the sounds from the Modeller pedals, then you'll like the M9/13.

You can look through the manuals here: http://line6.com/support/manuals/m9 

I was lucky enough to be on the M5 beta-test team. Build quality is very good. MIDI control is nice, the display is decent, and the range of effects very good. The distortions are reasonably good, but for the time being, when it comes to distortion, I tend to be an analog man rather than digital. The built-in tuner is nice, and the storage of presets is good too.

I see a fair number of M9s come up for 2nd hand sale, but fewer M13s. That may be more a reflection of how many were purchased in the first place, though, since the 13 *is* pricier. If your intent is to do all your distorting outside the box, though, the 9 may well address all your needs.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've owned both. If I was planning on using other pedals with the unit ie. overdrive/fuzz etc then I'd go with the M9. Although I didn't mind the dirt on the M series, I preferred my analog pedals by a fair margin.

Also should mention the M13 is alot easier to use in a live situation. The M9 requires you to hit 2 buttons at the same time to enter preset mode, setup mode, etc. I could never consistently hit the buttons on the M9 so I picked up a Tech 21 Midi Mouse to change patches. Works great.


----------



## Starquasi (Feb 11, 2009)

riffboy76 said:


> Also should mention the M13 is alot easier to use in a live situation. The M9 requires you to hit 2 buttons at the same time to enter preset mode, setup mode, etc. I could never consistently hit the buttons on the M9 so I picked up a Tech 21 Midi Mouse to change patches. Works great.


That's exactly what I was wondering. I think I'll probably go for the M13 for my main rig and eventually pick up the m9 for the backup/acoustic. Thanks for your response!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Note that there are firmware upgrades available, and if you buy a unit second hand the firmware upgrade may not have been done yet. It's reasonably easy to do if you have a traditional type MIDI cable and corresponding computer port.


----------

